# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  MacOS και PC

## elminster

Χαιρετω. Γινεται να περασω το Panther σε pc,τωρα που πλεον και τα mac εχουν intel?Θα δουλευει κανονικα?Απο επιδόσεις πως 8α είναι?Thanks.

----------


## haHa

Το panther οχι.

Το tiger ή το leopard,ισως.

Καλο διαβασμα:
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

----------


## elminster

Εχει δοκιμαστει απο κανεναν αυτο που λέμε?Thanks.

----------


## elapse

Ναι, με τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία δουλεύουν πολύ καλά (tiger, leopard). Δες το λινκ του haHa, καθώς και το insanelymac.com (forum)

----------


## elminster

Thanks.Θα το κοιταξω.Ωρα για πειραματα  :Smile:

----------


## ownagE_

Κι εγω παιζει να το δοκιμασω.
Θα σας ενημερωσω  :Razz:

----------


## notios7

δοκιμαστε και μετα τη νεκροψια πεστε μου.εχω ετοιμα τα λεοπαρντ! :Whistle:

----------


## sotos65

Η νεκροψία πάντως εδώ δείχνει ότι η εγχείριση (πριν μία εβδομάδα περίπου) πέτυχε κι ο "ασθενής" χαίρει άκρας υγείας!

----------


## notios7

πολυ εντυπωσιακο.μπραβο φιλε. :One thumb up:

----------


## RyDeR

> Η νεκροψία πάντως εδώ δείχνει ότι η εγχείριση (πριν μία εβδομάδα περίπου) πέτυχε κι ο "ασθενής" χαίρει άκρας υγείας!


Πές μας περισσότερα... Σε τι σύστημα; Ποια "διανομή"; Πώς; 


Πολλά ζητάω εεεε;  :Razz:

----------


## sotos65

No problem! 

Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά είναι όπως φαίνονται παρακάτω. Δουλεύουν όλα, δίκτυο, ήχος, γραφικά (απλά χρειάστηκε να περαστούν ξεχωριστά οι drivers γι αυτά τα τρία). "Διανομή" η k*lyw*y...  :Whistle: 

MB = Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
CPU = C2D E4300 @ 2700MHz
RAM = DDR2 2GB Transcend Axeram 800+
Graphics card = Sapphire X1950pro pcie.
HDD = WD2500KS

Στο link έχω και ένα μήνυμα με αποτελέσματα από ένα bench test που είχα κάνει (με το Xbench).

http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.p...c=1395&st=820#

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πέρασα και το τελευταίο update και είναι τώρα στην έκδοση 10.5.2 (όχι όμως μέσω του software update, πρέπει να μπει χειροκίνητα, και χρειάζονται κάποια πραγματάκια ακόμα, που αναφέρονται σε τόπικ που έχει ανοίξει στο ίδιο φόρουμ με το παραπάνω link).

----------


## RyDeR

> Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά είναι όπως φαίνονται παρακάτω. Δουλεύουν όλα, δίκτυο, ήχος, γραφικά (απλά χρειάστηκε να περαστούν ξεχωριστά οι drivers γι αυτά τα τρία). "Διανομή" η k*lyw*y...


Όμορφα.  :Smile: 




> MB = Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
> CPU = C2D E4300 @ 2700MHz
> RAM = DDR2 2GB Transcend Axeram 800+
> Graphics card = Sapphire X1950pro pcie.
> HDD = WD2500KS


Το σύστημα μου είνα βασισμένο σε πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια, μόνο η GPU με χαλάει (βλέπε sig).




> Παρεμπιπτόντως, πέρασα και το τελευταίο update και είναι τώρα στην έκδοση 10.5.2 (όχι όμως μέσω του software update, πρέπει να μπει χειροκίνητα, και χρειάζονται κάποια πραγματάκια ακόμα, που αναφέρονται σε τόπικ που έχει ανοίξει στο ίδιο φόρουμ με το παραπάνω link).


Διάβασα οτι η GPU μου πρέπει να υποστηρίζεται απο την 10.5.2. Οπότε πάμε καλά...  :Cool: 

Μένει να βρώ ένα SATA DVD writer/player.  :Smile:

----------


## elapse

Μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί να ψάξεις για sata dvd. 

Τα δικά μου dvd είναι πάνω στον ide controller της p5w-dh deluxe και δεν είχα πρόβλημα.


_Λάθος, τώρα είδα ότι είναι πάνω στον ide του 975X_

----------


## iloxos

έχετε διαφορά στις επιδόσεις απο πριν;;;;

----------


## Rama

Να υποθέσω οτι σε P4 με SS2 δεν έχω ελπίδες έτσι?

----------


## flamelab

Σε λαπτοπ έχουμε ελπίδες ? :Whistle: 

Με c2d και sse3 .

----------


## dkarko

> Να υποθέσω οτι σε P4 με SS2 δεν έχω ελπίδες έτσι?


Για leopard δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει sse2 patch, πάντως για το 10.4 υπήρχε οπότε έτρεχε σε παλιό P4.

----------


## haHa

> Σε λαπτοπ έχουμε ελπίδες ?
> 
> Με c2d και sse3 .



Σε λαπτοπ ειναι πολλες φορες ακομα πιο ευκολο. Η ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου ομως μαλλον δε θα δουλευει..

----------


## flamelab

> Σε λαπτοπ ειναι πολλες φορες ακομα πιο ευκολο. Η ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου ομως μαλλον δε θα δουλευει..


Με το κλασικο Intel Wireless ? :Thinking:

----------


## RyDeR

Με το update σε 10.5.*2* λέτε να δουλεύει ο jMicron IDE controller οπως πρέπει; Γνωρίζει κανείς περισσότερα;

----------


## iloxos

*@haHa*

Βλέπεις διαφορές με τον iMac; Ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να δώσω 1800Ε όταν μπορώ να δώσω 600Ε...

Τον iMac γιατί τον πούλησες;;;;;;

----------


## haHa

> Με το κλασικο Intel Wireless ?


Ναι για αυτην την καρτα δεν εχουν βγει drivers,μονο κατι beta(που ενδεχεται να δουλευουν).
Εδω:
http://code.google.com/p/iwidarwin/
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=71779
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=36976




> Με το update σε 10.5.*2* λέτε να δουλεύει ο jMicron IDE controller οπως πρέπει; Γνωρίζει κανείς περισσότερα;


Στην εγκατασταση νομιζω ειναι το προβλημα με τον κ@λοjmicron.(δηλαδη δεν τον βλεπει κατα την εγκατασταση)
Μετα (κανοντας εγκατασταση σε σκληρο και dvd πανω σε αλλο controller,πχ το intel ich9) ,λειτουργει κανονικα ο jmicron.
Για οσους δεν εχουν ide dvd πανω στον jmicron,υπαρχει και η λυση μιας ετοιμης εγκαταστασης, ενος image..

........Auto merged post: haHa added 8 Minutes and 57 Seconds later........




> *@haHa*
> 
> Βλέπεις διαφορές με τον iMac; Ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να δώσω 1800Ε όταν μπορώ να δώσω 600Ε...
> 
> Τον iMac γιατί τον πούλησες;;;;;;


Σαφως πιο γρηγορο το pc απο τον imac,εχει παρομοιες επιδοσεις με mac pro το pc.

Αλλα κανενας δε σου εγγυαται οτι θα δουλεψουν σωστα ολα αυτα,πρεπει να εισαι πολυ προσεκτικος στην επιλογη του hardware,να ριξεις αρκετο διαβασμα και ωρες δοκιμων και φυσικα με 600 ευρω δεν φτιαχνεις ισαξιο μηχανημα με των 1800.
Εκεινο εχει και κορυφαια οθονη αλλωστε!

----------


## TearDrop

Πριν μερικές μέρες έστησα κι'εγώ το hackintosh και δουλεύει super. Εβαλα και πριν λίγο το 10.5.2 και τον καινούργιο kernel. Απο hardware χρειάζεται λίγο προσοχή στην επιλογή, απο'κει και πέρα, τα περισσότερα δουλεύουν out-of-the-box. Τα βασικότερα που χρειάζονται πείραγμα (και ενδέχεται και να μην παίξουν καθόλου ή να μην παίζουν σωστά) είναι η κάρτα γραφικών (η καλύτερη επιλογή παραμένει η 7300GT) και οι ασύρματες κάρτες δικτύου που δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι παίζει μιας και δε απασχόλησε ποτέ.

Απο hardware εγώ χρησιμοποιώ IP35Pro με εναν e8400 πάνω και απο κάρτα γραφικών μια 8800GT. Τα πάντα δούλεψαν απο την αρχή εκτός απο κάρτα γραφικών και κάρτα ήχου που ήθελαν λίγο "πείραγμα". Για την κάρτα ήχου είναι απλά τα πράγματα, τα βρίσκεις σχεδόν όλα έτοιμα με λίγο ψάξιμο. Οσον αφορά την κάρτα γραφικών όμως, η κατάσταση λίγο περιπλέκεται, εμένα τουλάχιστον με παίδεψε αρκετά (ευτυχώς δουλεύει πλέον άψογα).

Η αίσθηση που αφήνει η καθημερινή χρήση είναι οτι πρόκειται για ενα πολύ γρήγορο μηχάνημα, αρκετά πιο γρήγορο απο ενα Mac Pro ενός φίλου που έτυχε να ασχοληθώ πρόσφατα. Βέβαια σε αυτό βοηθάει ο επεξεργαστής που είναι ανεβασμένος στα 4GHz αλλά και ο raptor που είναι εγκατεστημένο το λειτουργικό.

Το φορουμ που έδωσαν τα παιδιά πιο πάνω (insanelymac.com) είναι πραγματικός θησαυρός γνώσεων, έχει κυριολεκτικά τα ΠΑΝΤΑ μέσα, αρκεί να έχετε όρεξη για διάβασμα και αρκετό χρόνο για πειραματισμό.

----------


## DrEthernet

Αν βρεις χρόνο κάνε τον κόπο να δούμε και το xbench τι τιμές θα σου βγάλει. Το όλο εγχείρημα είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## haHa

Σε ενος φιλου με core 2 duo 6600 (default στα 2.4GHz) με 2GB ram , nVidia 7600GT fanless,seagate barracuda 7200.11 500GB sata2 32MB cache 
εχει *xbench score 170.*

........Auto merged post: haHa added 25 Minutes and 20 Seconds later........

Μολις ετρεξα και στο δικο μου..

Χωρις το test του σκληρου *πιανω 330 score στο xbench*:
http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...14&doc2=265753

Με το test του σκληρου *πιανω 190 score στο xbench:*
http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...16&doc2=265753

Δυστυχως ο σκληρος μου εχει ενα προβληματακι..Γενικοτερα βεβαια το test του σκληρου ριχνει παντα το xbench score,αλλα σε εμενα το ριχνει παρα πολυ,γιατι ο σκληρος μου εχει κατι προβληματακια.(που θα παει, θα παρω καινουριο σκληρο!)


Με κοκκινο στα γραφηματα ειναι το δικο μου συστημα, με μπλε ειναι για συγκριση ενας Mac Pro στα 3.2GHz,με 2GB Ram .


To συστημα μου:
Intel Core 2 Duo 6700 (overclocked στα 3.8GHz απο 3.0GHz που ειναι default),asus p5k-e motherboard, 2GB Ram,7900GT αθορυβη. ( Ψυκτρα,επεξεργαστης,μνημες,μητρικη,καρτα γραφικων *κοστιζουν περι τα 500 ευρω*)

Εχει και μια μεγαλη ψυκτρα ο επεξεργαστης,οπου ο ανεμιστηρας της δουλευει στις 800 στροφες , οπως του τροφοδοτικου και του πισω ανεμιστηρα κουτιου που και αυτοι γυρνανε στις 800 στροφες
και ετσι δεν ακουγεται τιποτα(παρα μονο το γουργουρισμα του σκληρου).

Θερμοκρασιες (με θερμοκρασια δωματιου γυρω στις 21) σε idle:
33 σε default η cpu (26 με ανοιχτο το κουτι), 
44 βαθμοι οταν ειναι overclocked η cpu.

----------


## Lord_British

Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει γινει πολυ ευκολοτερη η εγκατασταση Macos σε pc απο τη στιγμη που η apple επελεξε την Intel για να προμηθευεται επεξεργαστες.Απ'οτι διαβαζω οι επιδοσεις σε pc ειναι πολυ καλες σε συγκριση με τους apple.Στο νεο μου pc ισως κανω ενα πειραματισμο και με το Leopard.

Φιλικα.

----------


## haHa

Εδω νεες μετρησεις χωρις overclock ,για να ειναι πιο δικαιες οι συγκρισεις με τον mac pro..

Χωρις το test του σκληρου *πιανω 260 score στο xbench:*
http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...29&doc2=265753

Με το test του σκληρου *πιανω 160 score στο xbench:*
http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...27&doc2=265753



Με κοκκινο στα γραφηματα ειναι το δικο μου συστημα, με μπλε ειναι για συγκριση ενας Mac Pro στα 3.2GHz,με 2GB Ram .


To συστημα μου:
Intel Core 2 Duo 6700 (default στα 3.0GHz ),asus p5k-e motherboard, 2GB Ram,7900GT αθορυβη.

----------


## DrEthernet

Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω. Ρίχνεις και του δικού μου Mac Pro 2.66, 3Gb Ram, ATI X1900

Χωρίς τον σκληρό:
http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...41&doc2=269429
Με τον σκληρό:
http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...44&doc2=269427

Δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να κλείσω διάφορα προγραμματάκια που τρέχανε, αλλά φαντάζομαι δε θα κάνει και καμιά τεράστια διαφορά.

----------


## haHa

> Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω. Ρίχνεις και του δικού μου Mac Pro 2.66, 3Gb Ram, ATI X1900
> 
> Χωρίς τον σκληρό:
> http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...41&doc2=269429
> Με τον σκληρό:
> http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...44&doc2=269427
> 
> Δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να κλείσω διάφορα προγραμματάκια που τρέχανε, αλλά φαντάζομαι δε θα κάνει και καμιά τεράστια διαφορά.


Ωραιος!!

Και ειπαμε κοστος για το hardware (χωρις βεβαια το κουτι,τροφοδοτικο και τα μπιχλιμπιδια πχ σκληρους,αντιγραφικο κλπ):
( Ψυκτρα,επεξεργαστης,μνημες,μητρικη,καρτα γραφικων *κοστιζουν περι τα 500 ευρω*)




Nα επισημανω οτι εχω την εντυπωση πως το xbench δεν επωφελειται (δεν ανεβαινει ιδιαιτερα το score) απο τους τετραπυρηνους.
Πιο πολυ μετραει η συχνοτητα λειτουργιας του επεξεργαστη και οχι αν ειναι διπυρηνος ή τετραπυρηνος.

Οποτε για συγκρισεις 4πυρηνων με 2πυρηνων,το xbench δεν ανταποκρινεται τοσο στην πραγματικοτητα..

----------


## DrEthernet

Αύριο θα ανεβάσω και συγκριτικό από το iMac. Το καλό με το Mac Pro για εμένα είναι πως το πήρα με 45% έκπτωση, αλλιώς σιγά μην έπαιρνα Mac Pro για το σπίτι!

----------


## haHa

> Το καλό με το Mac Pro για εμένα είναι πως το πήρα με 45% έκπτωση, αλλιώς σιγά μην έπαιρνα Mac Pro για το σπίτι!


Θελω και εγω τετοια εκπτωση!!!!

----------


## iced

> Απο hardware εγώ χρησιμοποιώ IP35Pro με εναν e8400 πάνω και απο κάρτα γραφικών μια 8800GT. Τα πάντα δούλεψαν απο την αρχή εκτός απο κάρτα γραφικών και κάρτα ήχου που ήθελαν λίγο "πείραγμα". Για την κάρτα ήχου είναι απλά τα πράγματα, τα βρίσκεις σχεδόν όλα έτοιμα με λίγο ψάξιμο. Οσον αφορά την κάρτα γραφικών όμως, η κατάσταση λίγο περιπλέκεται, εμένα τουλάχιστον με παίδεψε αρκετά (ευτυχώς δουλεύει πλέον άψογα).


Και εγω προσπαθησα πολλες φορες με μια DFI RD600 και με modded macos που κυκλοφορουν αλλα μου εβγαζε *wait for root device* πριν την εγκατασταση και απογοητευτικα... Τωρα με την abit ip35pro θα το ξαναδοκιμασω....

----------


## RyDeR

Αν δεν υπήρχε το πρόβλημα με τους jMicron IDE controllers θα το είχα ήδη δοκιμάσει... Ζηλεύω.  :Smile: 




> Απο hardware εγώ χρησιμοποιώ IP35Pro με εναν e8400 πάνω και απο κάρτα γραφικών μια 8800GT. Τα πάντα δούλεψαν απο την αρχή εκτός απο κάρτα γραφικών και κάρτα ήχου που ήθελαν λίγο "πείραγμα". Για την κάρτα ήχου είναι απλά τα πράγματα, τα βρίσκεις σχεδόν όλα έτοιμα με λίγο ψάξιμο. Οσον αφορά την κάρτα γραφικών όμως, η κατάσταση λίγο περιπλέκεται, εμένα τουλάχιστον με παίδεψε αρκετά (ευτυχώς δουλεύει πλέον άψογα).



Ίσως σε χρειαστώ επειδή έχουμε ίδια GPU.  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

Οι 8800gt εχουν κατι προβληματακια.Θελει διαβασμα και δοκιμες.
Οι περισσοτερες αλλες καρτες nVidia δουλευουν πανευκολα.

----------


## notios7

να γραψω μια συνθεση να μου πειτε αν δουλευει?

----------


## haHa

Μπορουμε να σου πουμε αν εχει πιθανοτητες να δουλεψει,οχι αν θα δουλεψει σιγουρα. Επισης μπορουμε να σου πουμε αν καποια πραγματα αποκλειεται να δουλεψουν,πχ οι καρτες ηχου creative.


Για να δεις αν θα δουλεψει πρεπει να κανεις μονος σου αρκετες δοκιμες!

----------


## notios7

asus p5e3_deluxe wi-fi a@p(n.draft)+asus8800gtx768mb+raptor_x75gb+250gb_western.η μητρικη εχει χ38 τσιπ μου φαινεται.ευχαριστω.α και οεπεξεργαστης intel Q6600

----------


## haHa

Συμβατα ειναι ολα..
Για την ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου θα δυσκολευτεις λιγο.


Αλλα γιατι δεν κοιτας και εδω:
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/in...CL_10.5.1#ASUS




> P5E Intel X38 + ICH9 Chipset 	
> 
>     * Install Method: Kalyway 10.5.1 or iAtkos v1.0i
>     * BIOS version 0501, Rev. unknown
>     * IDE & SATA works
>     * Kalyway:
>     * LAN working out of the box
>     * Audio works out of the box
>     * SATA fully working both AHCI and IDE mode



Τελος παντων,νομιζω πως το εδω φορουμ ειναι ακαταλληλο για αυτα ,δεν προκειται να μαθετε πολλα πραγματα.
Για να μαθετε ,πρεπει να διαβασετε αρκετα και να κανετε αρκετες δοκιμες.

Εδω για διαβασμα:
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


και εδω φορουμ που εχει απειρους οδηγους και λυσεις σε προβληματα:
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showforum=85

----------


## notios7

τωρα θυμηθηκα πριν χρονια να προσπαθω τα μαντρεικ να δουν το μοντεμ .ανατριχιλα.

----------


## panoc

> Η νεκροψία πάντως εδώ δείχνει ότι η εγχείριση (πριν μία εβδομάδα περίπου) πέτυχε κι ο "ασθενής" χαίρει άκρας υγείας!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30231




Off Topic


		soto θα κανεις ενα κόπο να ανεβασεις αυτο το ομορφο wallpaper ?

----------


## haHa

Για ενα πολυ δυνατο και εξαιρετικα αθορυβο συστημα, δειτε αυτο:







Για τον θορυβο:
*α)* Η καρτα γραφικων και σχετικα δυνατη ειναι και τελειως αθορυβη,ειναι fanless.
*β)* Ο επεξεργαστης εχει κορυφαια ψυκτρα που θα μπορουσε να λειτουργει και χωρις ανεμιστηρα,αλλα για σιγουρια του βαζουμε ενα ανεμιστηρα 120mm coοlermaster που πραγματικα δεν βγαζει κιχ.
*γ)* Το κουτι ειναι lian li απο αλουμινιο και ειναι τοπ απο ποιοτητα,ενω εχει και καλη ηχομονωση.Εχει επισης αθορυβους ανεμιστηρες.
*δ)* Το τροφοδοτικο ειναι seasonic,απλα κορυφη και δεν ακουγεται καθολου.
*ε)* Και επειδη λογω ολων των παραπανω το συστημα θα ειναι αθορυβο,προτιμηθηκε ενας samsung σκληρος,για να ακουγεται ελαχιστα το γουργουρισμα του.
Οι υπολοιποι σκληροι κανουν λιγο παραπανω θορυβο.





Το συστημα ειναι εξαιρετικα δυνατο,εξαιρετικα ποιοτικο,με προσεγμενο-διαλεγμενο hardware,τετραπυρηνο,με 4GB Ram,αρκετα καλη καρτα γραφικων(οποιος θελει κατι παραπανω σε παιχνιδια μπορει να δει την ati 3850,ati 3870 ή nVidia 8800GT) και εχει 3+ χρονια εγγυηση.
Οθονη βαζετε της αρεσκειας σας.
Τα εξαρτηματα ειναι διαλεγμενα ωστε να ειναι συμβατα με mac os x.(βασικα motherboard,καρτα γραφικων και dvdrw που ειναι sata )


Για οποιον του φαινονται πολλα τα χρηματα,μπορει να παρει εναν διπυρηνο επεξεργαστη αντι για τετραπυρηνο,2GB Ram,φθηνοτερη καρτα γραφικων για οποιον δεν παιζει παιχνiδια (μια ati 2400 με 40 ευρω κανει και για hd ταινιες), καποιο φθηνοτερο κουτι που του βγαζουμε τους ανεμιστηρες και βαζουμε εναν μονο πισω αθορυβο των 5 ευρω.











Γενικοτερα τωρα για να ειναι αθορυβο ενα συστημα:
*α)* διαλεγουμε ποιοτικο-αθορυβο τροφοδοτικο,πχ ενα seasonic
*β)* μεγαλη ψυκτρα για τη cpu,πχ thermalright  .Μερικες μπορει να δουλεψουν χωρις καν ανεμιστηρα,αλλα για σιγουρια και χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες (κατω και απο 30 βαθμους ,οι ψυκτρες αυτες ειναι κορυφη!) τους βαζουμε εναν ποιοτικο-αθορυβο ανεμιστηρα χαμηλων στροφων.
*γ)* παιρνουμε καρτα γραφικων ή fanless ή που να εχει καλη ψυξη (πχ με zalman) ή που γενικοτερα να μην κανει θορυβο.(τωρα πια οι περισσοτερες στα 2d δεν ακουγονται,μονο σε 3d παιχνιδια ανεβαζουν στροφες και θορυβο)
*δ)* παιρνουμε κουτι ποιοτικο,πχ lian li ,που εχει και καλη ηχομονωση και ενσωματωμενους αθορυβους ανεμιστηρες.
Αν δε μας φθανουν τα λεφτα παιρνουμε ενα απλο κουτι,του βγαζουμε τους ανεμιστηρες και βαζουμε εναν πισω 120αρι αθορυβο με 5 ευρω,πχ coolermaster και αν θελουμε εναν ιδιο μπροστα.
*ε)* οι πιο αθορυβοι σκληροι ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη οι samsung.Αν εχουμε φτιαξει συμφωνα με τα παραπανω αθορυβο συστημα,προτιμαμε εναν τετοιον για να ακουγεται ελαχιστα.








Γενικοτερα για την συμβατοτητα με mac os x:
*α)* εχουμε πολλοι περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες με intel cpu
*β)* αφου εχουμε διαλεξει intel cpu,διαλεγουμε motherboard με intel chipset για μεγαλυτερες πιθανοτητες συμβατοτητας.  Συμβουλευομαστε αυτην την λιστα για το ποια motherboard ειναι αρκετα συμβατη.
*γ)* καρτα γραφικων για μεγαλυτερη συματοτητα διαλεγουμε nVidia.Σχεδον ολες δουλευουν.Δουλευουν και αρκετες Ati. Συμβουλευομαστε αυτην την λιστα .
*δ)* Διαλεγουμε dvdrw που να ειναι sata...
*ε)* Τα υπολοιπο hardware ειναι συνηθως συμβατο,με μονη εξαιρεση τις ασυρματες καρτες δικτυου,που θελει προσοχη ποια θα διαλεξουμε.
Συμβουλευομαστε την γνωση λιστα.

Για πιο εξειδικευμενες αποριες και ακριβη περιγραφη πχ για το αν μια motherboard ειναι απολυτα συμβατη,*παμε σε αυτο το φορουμ:*
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showforum=85

*Ριχνουμε αρκετο διαβασμα.*




Μετα απο αυτα κανουμε αρκετες δοκιμες και *αν ειμασταν προσεκτικοι στην επιλογη hardware και λιγο τυχεροι,δεν εχουμε λογικα καποιο προβλημα.*

----------


## sotos65

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		soto θα κανεις ενα κόπο να ανεβασεις αυτο το ομορφο wallpaper ?


Πολύ ευχαρίστως (το έχω σε ανάλυση 1440Χ900)!  :Smile:

----------


## ownagE_

Φρεσκο  :Razz: 
Καλο φαινεται.  :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

Παιδιά , ποσο δύσκολο έιναι να μπει ?

----------


## ownagE_

Δεν ειναι και πολυ δυσκολο. (εγω πχ που ειμαι βιαστικος και οχι της υπομονης, με το 3ο install ολα ηταν οκ  :Razz: )
Ψαχτο καλα ομως.

http://wiki.osx86project.org

----------


## haHa

> Φρεσκο 
> Καλο φαινεται.


Με γεια!




> Παιδιά , ποσο δύσκολο έιναι να μπει ?



Απο σχετικα ευκολο ως αδυνατο.
Εξαρταται απο το συστημα σου και το διαβασμα που εχεις κανει πριν.

Δεν εχεις παρα να δοκιμασεις!

----------


## flamelab

> Απο σχετικα ευκολο ως αδυνατο.
> Εξαρταται απο το συστημα σου και το διαβασμα που εχεις κανει πριν.
> 
> Δεν εχεις παρα να δοκιμασεις!


Eδώ εβαλα Gentoo , στο OSX θα κολώσω  :No no:  :Cool:

----------


## haHa

> Eδώ εβαλα Gentoo , στο OSX θα κολώσω


Ε τοτε ειναι παιχνιδακι..

Θα βρεις οτι ειναι να βρεις (καλο εινα να εχεις και τις 2-3 διαφορετικες εκδοσεις ) και ενα βραδακι θα ασχοληθεις.
Καλο ειναι να εχεις και αλλο pc κοντα για να βλεπεις στο ιντερνετ λυσεις στα προβληματα σου.

Φυσικα πριν να εχει προηγηθει αρκετο διαβασμα (για την εκδοση που κατεβασες,για το hardware που εχεις κλπ).


Για πες σε τι μηχανημα σκεφτεσαι να το βαλεις?

----------


## panoc

Off Topic





> Πολύ ευχαρίστως (το έχω σε ανάλυση 1440Χ900)! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30430


ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> Αύριο θα ανεβάσω και συγκριτικό από το iMac. Το καλό με το Mac Pro για εμένα είναι πως το πήρα με 45% έκπτωση, αλλιώς σιγά μην έπαιρνα Mac Pro για το σπίτι!


Περιμενουμε xbench απο τον iMac !!

----------


## flamelab

> Για πες σε τι μηχανημα σκεφτεσαι να το βαλεις?


Laptop TurboX .

Στοιχεία notebook:



```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)
00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]
03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
07:02.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Firewire (IEEE 1394) (rev 02)
07:02.2 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MMC/SD Controller (rev 01)
07:02.3 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MS/xD Controller (rev 01)
07:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)
```


Και επεξεργαστή



```
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 15
model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz
stepping        : 2
cpu MHz         : 996.000
cache size      : 2048 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 2
core id         : 0
cpu cores       : 2
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 10
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
bogomips        : 3329.72
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor       : 1
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 15
model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz
stepping        : 2
cpu MHz         : 996.000
cache size      : 2048 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 2
core id         : 1
cpu cores       : 2
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 10
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
bogomips        : 3326.55
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
```

----------


## haHa

Με επεξεργαστη,μητρικη κλπ δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.
Προβλημα θα εχεις σιγουρα με την ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου.*

Με την ενσυρματη καρτα δικτυου δε θα εχεις προβλημα.

Με την καρτα γραφικων,λιγο ισως δυσκολευτεις,αν και μπορει να δουλεψει μπαμ,ποιος ξερει.
Με firewire,καρτα ηχου,card reader πρεπει να δεις,δε μπορουμε να σου πουμε.


*Για αυτην την καρτα δεν εχουν βγει drivers,μονο κατι beta(που ενδεχεται να δουλευουν).
Εδω:
http://code.google.com/p/iwidarwin/
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=71779
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=36976

----------


## DrEthernet

> Περιμενουμε xbench απο τον iMac !!


Λοιπόν, μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 10.5.2, έχω πρόβλημα με το iMac.
Το spotlight ξεκίνησε τη διαδικασία του indexing και δε λέει να σταματήσει.

Έχω προσπαθήσει τα γνωστά troubleshooting αλλά τζίφος.
Επίσης, επειδή αφήνω ανοιχτό πάντα το μηχάνημα, του έχω screensaver με password control και έχω βάλει το energy saver να κλείνει την οθόνη μετά από μισή ώρα inactivity.
Τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες το πρωί που πήγα στο γραφείο δεν επανερχόταν από την μισό-sleep κατάσταση που πέφτει.

Δεν ξέρω τι ζόρι τραβάει κι επειδή είχα δουλειά δεν είχα και χρόνο να το σκαλίσω. Όταν το επαναφέρω τα φυσιολογικά του θα του κάνω και το benchmark.

----------


## haHa

> Λοιπόν, μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 10.5.2, έχω πρόβλημα με το iMac.
> Το spotlight ξεκίνησε τη διαδικασία του indexing και δε λέει να σταματήσει.
> 
> Έχω προσπαθήσει τα γνωστά troubleshooting αλλά τζίφος.
> Επίσης, επειδή αφήνω ανοιχτό πάντα το μηχάνημα, του έχω screensaver με password control και έχω βάλει το energy saver να κλείνει την οθόνη μετά από μισή ώρα inactivity.
> Τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες το πρωί που πήγα στο γραφείο δεν επανερχόταν από την μισό-sleep κατάσταση που πέφτει.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι ζόρι τραβάει κι επειδή είχα δουλειά δεν είχα και χρόνο να το σκαλίσω. Όταν το επαναφέρω τα φυσιολογικά του θα του κάνω και το benchmark.


Οκ,περιμενουμε!

Δες και εδω αν μπορεις να μου λυσεις μια απορια:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...63#post1810163

----------


## dchatz

Αυτο το jmiκron πως θα δω αν είναι πρόβλημα για μένα ;
Δηλαδή η version του kalyway δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα αν έχεις αυτό;

----------


## sotos65

Πάντως και η δικιά μου gigabyte p35c-ds3r έχει jmicron controller, και έχω πάνω το dvd drive, αλλά δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα και να το δει το kalyway, και να γίνει μια χαρά η εγκατάσταση από αυτό το drive. Μάλλον εξαρτάται κι από τη μητρική τελικά...

----------


## DrEthernet

Να και το συγκριτικό με το iMac.
Xωρίς να τρέξει το test του σκληρού:
http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...29&doc2=269429
Με τον σκληρό:
http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...31&doc2=269416

Ο iMac είναι με τον Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.4Ghz και με 2Gb μνήμη.

Μήπως πρέπει να γίνει κι ένα συγκριτικό με ένα hackintosh με αντίστοιχα specs;

----------


## haHa

Ωραιο! Μια χαρα ειναι και αυτο!

----------


## DrEthernet

Fixed  :Whistle:

----------


## sotos65

Ένα συγκριτικό κι από εδώ (με και χωρίς σκληρό), με C2D E4300 @ 3GHz, 2GB μνήμη.

Χωρίς σκληρό,
http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...44&doc2=269414

Με σκληρό,
http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...48&doc2=269416

----------


## haHa

Βλεπω τα τεστ των σκληρων σας..
Καποια στιγμη πρεπει να παρω εναν σκληρο της προκοπης....

----------


## ownagE_

http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...setCookie=true

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλα  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc...setCookie=true
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλα


Δυνατος!

Πες μας και specs!! (και αν γινεται και drivers της καρτας γραφικων,γιατι στο test text ειχε απιστευτη επιδοση..)

----------


## ownagE_

C2D E6400 @ 3.2GHz
Asus P5B
4x1GB DDR2-800 CL5
Sapphire ATI X1950XT 256MB PCI-E
WD 2500KS (Vista x64) + WD 2500YS (Kalyway 10.5.1)

Για καποιο λογο crash-ερνε με επιλεγμενο το disk test, ισως επειδη δεν το εχω σε AHCI αλλα σε IDE (emulation).
Τον driver της ΑΤΙ που μπορω να τον δω;
Θυμαμαι παντως οτι στο customize κατα το install ειχα επιλεξει τον πρωτο πρωτο  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> C2D E6400 @ 3.2GHz
> Asus P5B
> 4x1GB DDR2-800 CL5
> Sapphire ATI X1950XT 256MB PCI-E
> WD 2500KS (Vista x64) + WD 2500YS (Kalyway 10.5.1)
> 
> Για καποιο λογο crash-ερνε με επιλεγμενο το disk test, ισως επειδη δεν το εχω σε AHCI αλλα σε IDE (emulation).
> Τον driver της ΑΤΙ που μπορω να τον δω;
> Θυμαμαι παντως οτι στο customize κατα το install ειχα επιλεξει τον πρωτο πρωτο


Οκ!
Νομιζα οτι θα ειχες nVidia.Για ati δεν με ενδιαφερει ο driver.
Τους δισκους παντως νομιζω οτι δεν πειραζει να τους εχεις σε ahci.

Σφαιρα παει παντως,ε??

----------


## ownagE_

Nαι μια χαρα  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

Εγινε σημερα το update σε 10.5.2 . (9C31)

Eπειδη διαβαζα οτι πολλοι ειχαν προβληματα,προτιμουσα τον σιγουρο τροπο που ηταν να μην βαλω το official update (απο το software update) ,αλλα ενα "patchαρισμενο"-ειδικο (kalyway).
Kernel βεβαια εξακολουθω να τρεχω τον ιδιο με τους κανονικους mac, ειναι μη  patchαρισμενος,λογω efi κλπ.

Μια χαρα πηγε το update,3 λεπτα υποθεση ηταν.

(Εχασα οπως περιμενα για λιγο την wireless καρτα ,αλλα αυτο συνεβει γιατι εβαλε καινουριους drivers για wifi το 10.5.2,ενω η καρτα μου δουλευει με drivers απο 10.4.8  .
Ξαναπερασα μετα το update τους drivers του 10.4.8 και ολα καλα.
Το ιδιο προβλημα εχουν και οι κανονικοι mac pro ή imac,αν χρησιμοποιουν καρτα  ασυρματη δικτυου σαν τη δικια μου.(η οποια εχει προτιμηθει λογω οτι εχει πολυ καλυτερο σημα))

----------


## sotos65

Και για τον kernel υπάρχει ειδικό πακετάκι από τον kalyway (με επιλογές για κανονικό ή πατσαρισμένο kernel). Ψάξε το λίγο. Παρεμπιπτόντως, μετά το update δίνεται η επιλογή για εγκατάσταση ενός update και για τα γραφικά. Δεν ξέρω γενικότερα τι διαφορές δίνει, πάντως όταν το έβαλα με την X1950pro (η οποία χρησιμοποιεί ένα driver που βρίσκεται σε ξεχωριστό πακετάκι με ονομασία ATI_X1950_LEO.zip) απενεργοποίησε την επιτάχυνση hardware του opengl, και δούλευε μόνο σε software mode. Επειδή από macosx είμαι ακόμα άσχετος, και δεν ήξερα αν και με ποιο τρόπο γίνεται να το αφαιρέσω αυτό το update (δεν έχω ενεργοποιημένο και το time machine) έκανα ξανά εγκατάσταση (πριν περίπου δέκα ημέρες) για να διορθωθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## haHa

Ναι ειχα βαλει και τον kernel.
Απλα σημειωσα οτι δεν ειναι patchaρισμενος, ειναι ο κανονικος που τρεχουν και τα imac με 10.5.2 .(o κανονικος δηλαδη λογω efi).


Με το graphics update δεν ειχα προβλημα ,το εκανα κανονικα .

----------


## notios7

καμια διανομη παιζει και για μενα να κανω μια δοκιμη?μια που πηγα να βαλω ηταν φουλ τροτζαν.

----------


## iced

Μπορει καποιος να πει, και απο προσωπικη εμπειρια αν γινεται, εναν αριστο συνδυασμο mobo, mb, καρτας γραφικων για να στηθει ενα hackintosh???

Απο εδω μεσα ειδα οτι η 7300GT ειναι αριστη επιλογη, ισχυει??? Τα υπολοιπα?

----------


## elapse

> Μπορει καποιος να πει, και απο προσωπικη εμπειρια αν γινεται, εναν αριστο συνδυασμο mobo, mb, καρτας γραφικων για να στηθει ενα hackintosh???
> 
> Απο εδω μεσα ειδα οτι η 7300GT ειναι αριστη επιλογη, ισχυει??? Τα υπολοιπα?



http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

Διάβασε τα Compatibility Lists

----------


## nikos1890

Eγω εχω εγκαταστησει το Κalyway 10.5.1 αλλα αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με την καρτα γραφικων (HD3870)Παιζει μονο σε αναλυση 1024χ768 και δεν μπορω να δς εικονα video.Κατεβασα ενα patch απο το netkas.org,αλλα μετα το reboot βγαινει αλλιωμενη εικονα με ασπρομαυρα μικρα τετραγωνα.Οποιος εχει καμια ιδεα,ας βοηθησει.

----------


## manosdoc

Aν και πάνε 3 μήνες, να αναφέρω και γω.
Εγκατέστησα την iATKOs 10.5.1 σε HP 530
Με Intel Core duo 1,63
Με Chipset 945 (GMA950) δούλεψε κατευθείαν.
Ο ήχος Intel HDA Audio Connexant με την μία.
Ο SATA με την μία.

Τι δεν δούλεψε: intel 3945 wifi ( με patchάκι έπαιξε )
Realtek LAN δεν δοκίμασα.

Δυστυχώς δεν είχα τρέξει bench τότε.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...doc+530&page=9
Εδώ είναι το 10.4.9 σε προηγούμενο Attempt :Smile:

----------


## axinosgr

Έχω μια ερώτηση να κάνω... :Smile: 

Εικονικές καταστάσεις για να κάνουμε δοκιμές και να μη μπαίνουμε στις διαδικασίες του φορμάτ και λοιπά...υπάρχει... :Thinking: 

Με τη βοήθεια προγραμμάτων του στυλ virtualbox ή κάποιου άλλου υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα.... :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## ownagE_

VMware

http://wiki.osx86project.org

----------


## axinosgr

> VMware
> 
> http://wiki.osx86project.org



Με τη δωρεάν έκδοση δουλεύει ή θέλει κάποια άλλη έκδοση... :Thinking: 


Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής όταν λέει "Works out of the box" και "Works OOB".... :Thinking:

----------


## gravis

ερωτηση κρισεως, που θα βρω το leopard για να αρχισω τα πειραματα?  :Whistle:

----------


## ownagE_

> ερωτηση κρισεως, που θα βρω το leopard για να αρχισω τα πειραματα?


Ahm, PM.  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Sorry , μια ερωτηση "νιουμπίστικη" : πως λεγεται η τελευταία έκδοση ? iATKOS ή Kalyway ?

----------


## ownagE_

Ειναι διαφορετικες "διανομες".

----------


## manosdoc

> Sorry , μια ερωτηση "νιουμπίστικη" : πως λεγεται η τελευταία έκδοση ? iATKOS ή Kalyway ?


Δεν υπάρχει κάτι ενιαίο. Ο καθένας βγάζει την έκδοσή του με βάση το τι υποστηρίζει(π.χ. SSE2,3), την ευκολία αντικατάστασης καθώς και τι ενσωματώνει.

Πάντως αυτές οι 2 που ανέφερες είναι μια χαρά αν και η Kalyway ενημερώνεται πιο συχνά.

----------


## corduroy27

Λοιπόν παιδιά, ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ να βάλω *Leopard στο PC μου* και θέλω τα φώτα σας.
Το σύστημά μου είναι το παρακάτω:

PCU: *THERMALTAKE Toughpower 750W*
CPU: *INTEL Core2Duo E6750 2.66GHz LGA775*
Motherboard: *GIGABYTE P35-DS3R*
Μνήμες: *KINGSTON KHX6400D2/1G HYPERX* (x4) = 4GB
Κάρτα γραφικών: *SAPPHIRE HD2600XT 256MB* (PCIE)
Monitor: *SAMSUNG SyncMaster 226BW* 22"
Σκληροί δίσκοι: *SEAGATE BARRACUDA SATA2 7.200* (x3)
DVD Recorder: *PIONEER RVR-112DBK*
Δορυφορική κάρτα: *SkyStar2* (PCI)
Κάρτα TV: *Leadtek WinFast TV2000XP* (PCI)
Κάρτα Mpeg: *Real Magic Xcard* (έχει ξεμείνει από παλιά)!!!
Front Panel: *EQUIP SUPERPANEL 5,25"*
Εκτυπωτής: *hp photosmart 7760*
Scanner: *CANON CanoScan N656U* (με τροφοδοσία από USB)
Web Camera: *QuickCam&#174; Express*

Σύμφωνα με την σελίδα http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/in...0.5.2#Gigabyte
Fully supported EFi + Vanilla kernel (kernel 9.2.2 ok)  :ROFL: 

Επίσης θα πρέπει να κάνω τα εξής:
_# nstall Method: Kalyway 10.5.1 + Kalyway Upd. 10.5.2 + Vanilla kernel 9.2.0 + Graphics Upd.
# BIOS: Sata native mode, 64 bits enabled, Vanderpool enabled, Sleep S0 (S3 doesn't work)
# Audio: works with patched AppleHDA + ALCinject
# LAN: works out of the box
# SATA: works out of the box, using ICH9R without AHCI (JMicron disabled)_

Έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες, (ακόμα κι αν αυτές φανούν σε κάποιους ανόητες!)

*1. Τι ακριβός είναι το Vanilla kernel?
2. Τι είναι το Sleep S0 και S3? ...που σε εμένα λέει ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται το τελευταίο? (S3 doesn't work)
3. Τι είναι το AHCI (JMicron disabled) και πως απενεργοποιείται?*

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο για ψάξιμο, μιας και κάνω πυρετοδώς BackUp ώστε να κάνω χώρο και να περάσω σε ένα Partition τα Vista και σε ένα δεύτερο τα Leopard.  :Wink: 
Εικονικά μάλιστα, λέω να περάσω και δύο εκδώσεις των Linux αλλά αυτό δε νομίζω να ενδιαφέρει εδώ. Απλά το λέω, γιατί θέλω να τα δοκιμάσω όλα. Ελπίζω με όσο τι δυνατόν λιγότερα προβλήματα...  :Whistle: 
Αναμένω απάντησή σας. Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## manosdoc

> Λοιπόν παιδιά, ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ να βάλω *Leopard στο PC μου* και θέλω τα φώτα σας.
> Το σύστημά μου είναι το παρακάτω:
> 
> PCU: *THERMALTAKE Toughpower 750W*
> CPU: *INTEL Core2Duo E6750 2.66GHz LGA775*
> Motherboard: *GIGABYTE P35-DS3R*
> Μνήμες: *KINGSTON KHX6400D2/1G HYPERX* (x4) = 4GB
> Κάρτα γραφικών: *SAPPHIRE HD2600XT 256MB* (PCIE)
> Monitor: *SAMSUNG SyncMaster 226BW* 22"
> ...


Είσαι γενικά αρκετά συμβατός. Vanilla Kernel εννοούμε βασικά τον παρθένο kernel χωρίς παραμετροποίηση, τον οποίο αν καταφέρεις να τρέξεις θα έχει καλύτερη συμβατότητα με το σύνολο του software, αφού είναι native. Όμως θα χρειαστείς και αρκετά kexts.
Γενικά Sleep Modes δεν πολύ παίζουν γιατί δεν είναι σωστά τα ACPI ούτε native τα εξτρα kexts.
Το AHCI είναι controller για SATA mode. Αναλόγως την έκδοση κατά την εγκατάσταση.
Βασικά πρέπει να τρέχεις μια χαρά το Leopard. Αν και θα προτιμούσα iAtkos r2, και η Kalyway Με το τελευταίο combo upgrade θα σου είναι οκ.

Περιμένω νέα.

----------


## corduroy27

> Είσαι γενικά αρκετά συμβατός. Vanilla Kernel εννοούμε βασικά τον παρθένο kernel χωρίς παραμετροποίηση, τον οποίο αν καταφέρεις να τρέξεις θα έχει καλύτερη συμβατότητα με το σύνολο του software, αφού είναι native. Όμως θα χρειαστείς και αρκετά kexts.
> Γενικά Sleep Modes δεν πολύ παίζουν γιατί δεν είναι σωστά τα ACPI ούτε native τα εξτρα kexts.
> Το AHCI είναι controller για SATA mode. Αναλόγως την έκδοση κατά την εγκατάσταση.
> Βασικά πρέπει να τρέχεις μια χαρά το Leopard. Αν και θα προτιμούσα iAtkos r2, και η Kalyway Με το τελευταίο combo upgrade θα σου είναι οκ.
> 
> Περιμένω νέα.


Αν θες, δώσε καμιά πληροφορία παραπάνω.  :Embarassed: 
Ας πούμε, τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι θα χρειαστώ αρκετά *kexts*? (πρακτικά τι σημαίνει αυτό?)
Επίσης, πες μου σε παρακαλώ τους λόγους που θα προτιμούσες *iAtkos r2*, και όχι *Kalyway*.

----------


## manosdoc

> Αν θες, δώσε καμιά πληροφορία παραπάνω. 
> Ας πούμε, τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι θα χρειαστώ αρκετά *kexts*? (πρακτικά τι σημαίνει αυτό?)
> Επίσης, πες μου σε παρακαλώ τους λόγους που θα προτιμούσες *iAtkos r2*, και όχι *Kalyway*.


Θα χρειαστείς δηλαδή αρκετούς πειραγμένους driver για να δουλέψουν όλα.
Δεν είναι κακό αυτό, απλά οι drivers της Apple δεν δουλεύουν σωστά.
Αν και τα περισσότερα θα στα βάλει η Kalyway έκδοση.

Η iatkos είναι πιο friendly στο Install και έχει καλό FAQ.
www.uphuck.com και στο forum uphuck.ggrn.de θα βρεις πολλή βοήθεια.

Η Kalyway δεν έχει ένα στάνταρ φόρουμ, όπου βρεις...

----------


## corduroy27

Ήσουν κατατοπιστικός 
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε.
Θα δω τι θα κάνω τελικά.
Όταν ολοκληρώσω τη διαδικασία, θα επανέλθω για εντυπώσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## term_xtx660

Γεια σας!Προσπαθώ και εγώ να εγκαταστήσω το leopard στο pc μου.Έχω τον compaq presario v6650ed. Εγκατεστησα την iatkos v1.0ir2 και μετά πέρασα το combo update 10.5.2 του kaliway. Τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι τα εξής:1) Δεν μπουτάρει το λειτουργικό χωρίς το dvd της εγκατάστασης στο drive.
2) Δεν λειτουργεί η ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου intel pro 3945a/b/g.
3)Δεν έχω ήχο ούτε από τα ηχεία του υπολογιστή, ούτε από ακουστικά που συνδέω σε αυτόν.
Στον σκληρό δίσκο υπάρχει μόνο ενα διαμέρισμα.Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, ας απαντήσει γιατί όσο κι αν έψαξα, δεν βρήκα λύση.

----------


## notios7

> ερωτηση κρισεως, που θα βρω το leopard για να αρχισω τα πειραματα?


        ενα απο το ιδιο μπορω να εχω? :Worthy:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Ψάξτε λίγο, τόσα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα υπάρχουν.

----------


## notios7

και αμα δεν δουλεψει στο δικο μου πι-σι να το παντρευτω?

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Πάρε ένα Mac τότε να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα δουλέψει, να έχεις και το Leopard τζάμπα, να δεις το φως και να μην ανησυχείς για τίποτα.
Όλα δικά σας τα θέλετε...

----------


## sotos65

Θεώρησε το "ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα" με κάπως πιο ευρεία έννοια...  :Whistle:

----------


## flamelab

> Πάρε ένα Mac τότε να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα δουλέψει, να έχεις και το Leopard τζάμπα, να δεις το φως και να μην ανησυχείς για τίποτα.
> Όλα δικά σας τα θέλετε...


Συμφωνώ  :Sad: 

Παιδεύτηκα δύο μερες με το Osx86 (δεν λεω πιο ISO φυσικά ) και κατέληξα μεν με ενα σωστό σύστημα (όλα καλα ) , δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα , μα με τίποτα να φτιάξω το display της Χ1600 . Εμενα με 1024x768 που σε LCD ενός laptop φαίνεται απαράδεκτο .

Εκτός αυτού , δεν μπορούσα να επαναφέρω τα backups που είχα κανει για τα kexts που πρόσθετα στο /System/Library/Extensions γιατί απλά δεν μπορούσα , παρα μονο μεσω του DVD που έχει άπειρη root δύναμη , να τα επαναφέρω . Οτι ξερω απο Unix commands απλά δεν βοηθούσε  :Wall:  

Ομως το DVD θέλει ενα πεντάλεπτο μεχρι να φτάσει σε GUI  :Twisted Evil:  , αρα τα παράτησα .

Με Macbook pro σε καναχρόνο , θα του φορτώσει Linuxια και Vista και θα είμαι Οκ . Δεν ξαναπαιδευόμαι έτσι .

----------


## notios7

> Συμφωνώ 
> 
> Παιδεύτηκα δύο μερες με το Osx86 (δεν λεω πιο ISO φυσικά ) και κατέληξα μεν με ενα σωστό σύστημα (όλα καλα ) , δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα , μα με τίποτα να φτιάξω το display της Χ1600 . Εμενα με 1024x768 που σε LCD ενός laptop φαίνεται απαράδεκτο .
> 
> Εκτός αυτού , δεν μπορούσα να επαναφέρω τα backups που είχα κανει για τα kexts που πρόσθετα στο /System/Library/Extensions γιατί απλά δεν μπορούσα , παρα μονο μεσω του DVD που έχει άπειρη root δύναμη , να τα επαναφέρω . Οτι ξερω απο Unix commands απλά δεν βοηθούσε  
> 
> Ομως το DVD θέλει ενα πεντάλεπτο μεχρι να φτάσει σε GUI  , αρα τα παράτησα .
> 
> Με Macbook pro σε καναχρόνο , θα του φορτώσει Linuxια και Vista και θα είμαι Οκ . Δεν ξαναπαιδευόμαι έτσι .


αν θες,αμα,δωσε με πμ το ισο να κανω μια δοκιμη.αν γινεται. :Embarassed:

----------


## DrEthernet

> αν θες,αμα,δωσε με πμ το ισο να κανω μια δοκιμη.αν γινεται.


Αν δεν ξέρεις που να βρεις το .iso τότε το πιο πιθανό είναι να μη ξέρεις να σετάρεις και το OS X στο PC σου...  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

> Αν δεν ξέρεις που να βρεις το .iso τότε το πιο πιθανό είναι να μη ξέρεις να σετάρεις και το OS X στο PC σου...


Να ρωτήσω ; Είναι τόσο δύσκολη η εγκατάσταση driver ATI και στο νορμάλ OSX Leopard ; Δεν νομίζω  :Thinking: 


Κατα τα αλλα , πολύ καλο το OS . Μ'αρεσε το ότι είχε τις αγαπημένες Unixοειδείς εντολές μου  :Smile:  , μπαίνουν πανεύκολα εφαρμογές , έχει out of the box υποστήριξη πολλών υποσυστημάτων (εκτός του Intel Ethernet 100/1000 ) .

----------


## DrEthernet

Δε χρειάζεται να εγκαταστήσεις κάποιο driver...

----------


## flamelab

> Δε χρειάζεται να εγκαταστήσεις κάποιο driver...


Λαθος μου .

Βγαίνει λαθος η ανάλυση . Ενώ έχω hardware acceleration (κανονικότατο παρακαλώ ) η αναλυση είναι 1024x768 . Εμ , δεν γινόταν να το διορθώσω . Οποιο οδηγό και να βρήκα , όλοι έλεγαν αντιφατικές οδηγίες . Μη μιλήσω και για τα posts απο κατω που έλεγαν άλλα και αυτά ...

----------


## DrEthernet

Προφανώς μιλάς για Hackintosh, σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## flamelab

> Προφανώς μιλάς για Hackintosh, σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν γνωρίζω.


Γι'αυτό και λεω ότι είναι σαφώς καλύτερη η αγορά ενός κανονικού macbook ή imac  :Wink: 

Ολα έτοιμα και νοικοκυρεμένα .

----------


## notios7

> Αν δεν ξέρεις που να βρεις το .iso τότε το πιο πιθανό είναι να μη ξέρεις να σετάρεις και το OS X στο PC σου...


και συ τι κανεις εδω μεσα.δεν θα δωσεις βοηθεια? :Whistle:

----------


## sotos65

> Να ρωτήσω ; Είναι τόσο δύσκολη η εγκατάσταση driver ATI και στο νορμάλ OSX Leopard ; Δεν νομίζω 
> 
> 
> Κατα τα αλλα , πολύ καλο το OS . Μ'αρεσε το ότι είχε τις αγαπημένες Unixοειδείς εντολές μου  , μπαίνουν πανεύκολα εφαρμογές , έχει out of the box υποστήριξη πολλών υποσυστημάτων (εκτός του Intel Ethernet 100/1000 ) .


Δεν υπάρχει δυσκολία ούτε για το *μη* νορμάλ OSX! Αρκεί να βρεις τον σωστό driver για την κάρτα σου, αλλιώς τρέχα γύρευε!

........Auto merged post: sotos65 added 1 Minutes and 56 Seconds later........




> και συ τι κανεις εδω μεσα.δεν θα δωσεις βοηθεια?


Ε ρίξε μια ματιά στα πρώτα μηνύματα του τόπικ! Και ονόματα υπάρχουν, και διευθύνσεις με οδηγίες! Το iso το βρίσκεις σε γνωστά στέκια με σήμα κάποιες καραβέλλες!   :Whistle:   :Smile:

----------


## notios7

για μενα τον αρχαριο των λειτουργικων μονο τρεχα.το γυρευε το αφηνω για αυτους που ξερουν τι ζηταν. :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: notios7 added 1 Minutes and 26 Seconds later........




> Δεν υπάρχει δυσκολία ούτε για το *μη* νορμάλ OSX! Αρκεί να βρεις τον σωστό driver για την κάρτα σου, αλλιώς τρέχα γύρευε!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sotos65 added 1 Minutes and 56 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Ε ρίξε μια ματιά στα πρώτα μηνύματα του τόπικ! Και ονόματα υπάρχουν, και διευθύνσεις με οδηγίες! Το iso το βρίσκεις σε γνωστά στέκια με σήμα κάποιες καραβέλλες!


και να σκεφτεις οτι ειμαι και γραμμενος εκει.με κανεις να ντρεπομαι τωρα. :Embarassed:

----------


## flamelab

Παντως δεν τ'αφήνω έτσι . 

Πραγματικά μ'αρεσε το OSX και βρίσκω συνέχεια οδηγούς για ρύθμιση της ανάλυσης .

Να θεωρήσω αυτόν απο το wiki του Osx86 τον σωστότερο ;

----------


## sotos65

Δεν ξέρω για ποιον οδηγό λες. Τουλάχιστον εδώ που έχω μία Χ1950 pro το μόνο που χρειάστηκε είναι να βάλω έναν συγκεκριμένο driver, και ταυτόχρονα να μην βάλω το graphics update που μου χαλάει την επιτάχυνση γραφικών!

----------


## notios7

για την 8800gtx γνωριζεις τιποτα?

----------


## sotos65

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ αν υπάρχει στις συμβατές κάρτες, και τι επιπλέον μπορεί να θέλει...

http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/in...0.5.1#nVidia_2
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/in...0.5.2#nVidia_2

----------


## notios7

> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ αν υπάρχει στις συμβατές κάρτες, και τι επιπλέον μπορεί να θέλει...
> 
> http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/in...0.5.1#nVidia_2
> http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/in...0.5.2#nVidia_2


ωραιος ξεμπερδεψαμε με καρτα.το wi-fi εμεινε :One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

> Δεν ξέρω για ποιον οδηγό λες. Τουλάχιστον εδώ που έχω μία Χ1950 pro το μόνο που χρειάστηκε είναι να βάλω έναν συγκεκριμένο driver, και ταυτόχρονα να μην βάλω το graphics update που μου χαλάει την επιτάχυνση γραφικών!


Εμ , εχω την Χ1600 που είναι μπελαλίδικη . Για το Χ1950 , στα major ISOs έχει καλές ρυθμίσεις .

----------


## rdaniel

Λοιπόν, έχω μια ερώτηση κι εγώ... Από OS X δεν ξέρω σχεδόν τίποτε, αντίθετα από Windows ξέρω αρκετά, και κάτι λίγα από Linux. Αν βοηθάει, ξέρω και από το "παλιό" mac OS (όχι το X...)

Δοκίμασα για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους μια εγκατάσταση του 10.5.2 σε dual boot με τα Vista x64 SP1. Το σύστημα δουλεύει με μια εξαίρεση: στην εκκίνηση βγαίνει ο bootloader των Vista με επιλογές για Vista και Mac OS X, default είναι τα Vista. Αν τα επιλέξω, όλα καλά, μπαίνω κανονικά και δουλεύουν όλα.

Αν επιλέξω όμως το OS X, βγαίνει ο bootloader του OS X και μόνο αν πατήσω F8 μπορώ να μπω στο Mac, επιλέγωντας το partition όπου είναι εγκατεστημένο. Και αυτό, γιατί στο πρώτο partition βρίσκονται τα Vista και είναι προεπιλογή στον bootloader του MAC!!

Η εγκατάσταση έγινε με την διανομή kalyway και τη βοήθεια του easyBDC στα Vista. Να σημειώσω, αν παίζει ρόλο, ότι μετά την εγκατάσταση του OS X ΔΕΝ γινόταν boot πίσω στα Vista (που εγκαταστάθηκαν πρώτα στο 1ο partition του δίσκου, ενώ το Leopard δεύτερο χρονικά στο δεύτερο partition του δίσκου). Έτσι, αναγκάστηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα boot cd των XP για να κάνω active το partition των Vista και από εκεί και πέρα να βάλω το easybcd και τα υπόλοιπα ...

Καμμιά βοήθεια;  :Smile:

----------


## iced

Αγαπητε εχω το ιδιο προβλημα ακριβως και εχω δοκιμασει πολλους τροπους. Οποτε περιμενω και εγω απαντηση. \

Αλλα

Αν θες δοκιμασε να τα κανες αυτα με το acronis os selector. Βρισκεται και ξεχωριστα και ειναι ενσωματωμενο και στην σουιτα disk director. Σε εμενα δεν επιασε και υποψιαζζομαι ασυμβατοτητα, κατα τα αλλαπιο παλια με αλλη μητρηκη μου ειχε δουλεωει αψογα

----------


## shakm

> για την 8800gtx γνωριζεις τιποτα?


Κάπου διάβασα νομίζω πως η 2η έκδοση του Leo4all (10.5.2) έχει υποστήριξη και για τις 8800 γενικά.




> Η εγκατάσταση έγινε με την διανομή kalyway και τη βοήθεια του easyBDC στα Vista. Να σημειώσω, αν παίζει ρόλο, ότι μετά την εγκατάσταση του OS X ΔΕΝ γινόταν boot πίσω στα Vista (που εγκαταστάθηκαν πρώτα στο 1ο partition του δίσκου, ενώ το Leopard δεύτερο χρονικά στο δεύτερο partition του δίσκου). Έτσι, αναγκάστηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα boot cd των XP για να κάνω active το partition των Vista και από εκεί και πέρα να βάλω το easybcd και τα υπόλοιπα ...
> 
> Καμμιά βοήθεια;


Ο αδερφός μου, που έβαλε tiger αφότου εγκατεστησε τα xp, δε χρειάστηκε να κάνει active το partition των windows - Απλά όταν θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει τα xp (αν το αφήσει μπαίνει αυτόματα στο tiger) πρέπει να πατήσει F8 στο boot και να τα διαλέξει. Και την Kalyway είχε δοκιμάσει (για leopard) και -αν και δεν καταφέραμε να τα φορτώνει - ο bootloader είχε εγκατασταθεί κανονικότατα και έμπαινε με τον ίδιο τρόπο στα xp.

----------


## flamelab

Kανείς ξερει πως δι@ολο φτιάχνω την αναλυση της Χ1600 ; Σε iATKOS X1600 .

Πρέπει πρωτα να γίνει update σε 10.5.2 ; Δεν βρίσκω απολύτως τίποτα για το Leopard , όλοι οι οδηγοί είτε είναι outdated είτε όχι αλλα λείπουν αρχεία κλπ κλπ ...

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Kανείς ξερει πως δι@ολο φτιάχνω την αναλυση της Χ1600 ; Σε iATKOS X1600 .
> 
> Πρέπει πρωτα να γίνει update σε 10.5.2 ; Δεν βρίσκω απολύτως τίποτα για το Leopard , όλοι οι οδηγοί είτε είναι outdated είτε όχι αλλα λείπουν αρχεία κλπ κλπ ...


Φαντάζομαι να την αλλάξεις απο το Display - System Preferences του Leopard προσπάθησες έτσι;

----------


## flamelab

> Φαντάζομαι να την αλλάξεις απο το Display - System Preferences του Leopard προσπάθησες έτσι;


Aν ήταν τόσο εύκολο ....

Εχει μονο 1024x768 , τίποτα αλλο . Και έχω και mouse artifacts (μαλλον είχα γιατι το έσβησα το partition και παω να δοκιμάσω kalyway που έχει script για να διορθώνεται η βλακεία των ATI drivers )

----------


## corduroy27

Δυσάρεστα τα νέα...
Πριν από λίγες μέρες σας είχα γράψει εδώ για την πρόθεσή μου να περάσω τα *Leopard 10.0.5.1*.
Μετά από μέρες και μέρες αναμονής, (λόγο του "τεράστιου" BackUp που έπρεπε να κάνω), άρχισα τις απόπειρες...
Δυστυχώς σε καμία περίπτωση δε κατάφερα να εγκαταστήσω το λειτουργικό με επιτυχία.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα, δοκίμασα καθαρή εγκατάσταση, (μιας και είχα κάποια "προβλήματα" με το *Acronis OS Sellector*) και της *Atkos v1.0ir2*, και της *Kalyway* έκδοσης. Αλλά...

1. Στην *Atkos v1.0ir2* έκδοση, δε μου εμφάνιζε κανένα σκληρό για να κάνω εγκατάσταση, (ούτε καν με το *Disk Utillity* που υπάρχει στο DVD!!!)
2. Στην *Kalyway*, η εγκατάσταση έγινε κανονικά αλλά όταν μετά από ώρα ολοκληρώθηκε και έκανε Reboot, το Desktop ήταν γεμάτο "χιόνια"!!!, (δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το περιγράψω).
Κάτι σαν χοντροκομμένα pixels ένα πράμα, τα οποία κάλυπταν ολόκληρη την οθόνη.
Ουσιαστικά βρισκόμουν στο Desktop. Αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνετε δε μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα!!!

Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι?
Η κάρτα γραφικών μου, (που πάει πρώτα απ' όλα ο νους το καθ΄ένα), απ' όσο ξέρω χρησιμοποιείται στα iMac!!! Τι μπορεί να προκαλεί αυτό το φαινόμενο?


Το σύστημά μου είναι το παρακάτω:

PCU: *THERMALTAKE Toughpower 750W*
CPU: *INTEL Core2Duo E6750 2.66GHz LGA775*
Motherboard: *GIGABYTE P35-DS3R*
Μνήμες: *KINGSTON KHX6400D2/1G HYPERX* (x4) = 4GB
Κάρτα γραφικών: *SAPPHIRE HD2600XT 256MB* (PCIE)
Monitor: *SAMSUNG SyncMaster 226BW* 22"
Σκληροί δίσκοι: *SEAGATE BARRACUDA SATA2 7.200* (x3)
DVD Recorder: *PIONEER RVR-112DBK*
Δορυφορική κάρτα: *SkyStar2* (PCI)
Κάρτα TV: *Leadtek WinFast TV2000XP* (PCI)
Κάρτα Mpeg: *Real Magic Xcard* (έχει ξεμείνει από παλιά)!!!
Front Panel: *EQUIP SUPERPANEL 5,25"*
Εκτυπωτής: *hp photosmart 7760*
Scanner: *CANON CanoScan N656U* (με τροφοδοσία από USB)
Web Camera: *QuickCam&#174; Express*


Τα φώτα σας...  :Sad:

----------


## chrikoss

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Έχω εγκαταστήσει το LEOPARD στο PC μου και λειτουργεί κανονικά. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι ασφαλής η περιήγηση στο INTERNET; Υπάρχει περίπτωση εντοπισμού του παράνομου λογισμικού;

----------


## shakm

δε νομίζω (καλύτερα ας μιλήσει και κάποιος πιο εμπειρος επι τούτου βέβαια)
Απλά πρόσεχε μην κάνεις τπτ updates γιατί θα το χαλάσεις (ακόμη καλύτερα πάρε mac and join the dark side  :Razz: )

----------


## gogos

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Έχω εγκαταστήσει το LEOPARD στο PC μου και λειτουργεί κανονικά. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι ασφαλής η περιήγηση στο INTERNET; Υπάρχει περίπτωση εντοπισμού του παράνομου λογισμικού;


Είναι δύσκολο να πεί κανείς. Εδώ χρειάζεται μια άποψη ειδικού.

Το macintosh δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα windows οπου μπαίνει όποιο πρόγραμμα να 'ναι στο internet. Ποτέ δεν μου έχει συμβεί στα καλά καθούμενα να μου πεί κάποιο πρόγραμμα οτι υπάρχει διαθέσιμη ενημέρωση. Μόνο όταν ανοίγω εγώ ένα πρόγραμμα.

Όμως αν αναλογιστούμε πως καμιά έκδοση του macintosh δεν χρειάστηκε serial number ίσως κάποιο παιχνίδι να παίζεται απο πίσω. Ποτέ όμως δεν έχει αναφερθεί πως το macintosh παρακολουθείται ετός απο μια φορά πρίν απο κάτι μήνες που υπήρξε μια είδηση η οποία ανέφερε οτι απολύθηκαν 3-4 υπάλληλοι της Apple επειδή κατέβαζαν το OSx86.

Μπορεί να μας παρακολουθούν αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι εργάζεσαι στην Apple και να σε απολύσουν!! :Razz:

----------


## DrEthernet

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω εγώ, ακόμα κι αν κάποιο πρόγραμμα στέλνει κρυφά προσωπικά μας στοιχεία στη «μαμά» εταιρία, νομικά δεν μπορούν να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν εναντίον σου μιας και η άνευ άδειας περισυλλογή προσωπικών δεδομένων είναι παράνομη.

----------


## shakm

βασικά δε νομίζω να την πειράζει τόοοοσο την apple:

Ξέρει οτι το osx86 θα ναι πάντα μισή με μία έκδοση πίσω (και δε θα μπορείς να κάνεις update) και θα έχει τα προβληματάκια του με συμβατότητες. Αυτό αναιρεί το πλεονέκτημα του "δε χρειάζεται να κάνω απολύτως τίποτα" που είναι από τα πλεονεκτήματα του osx και άρα καθιστά το osx86 απλώς ένα test drive για όσους σκέφτονται τη μετάβαση σε mac.

Άρα στην παρούσα φάση (και με το μερίδιο αγοράς που έχει η apple) μάλλον την συμφέρει το osx86 και φοβάται μόνο την κλωνοποίηση του hardware που χρησιμοποιεί. (βέβαια δε θες και τους υπαλλήλους σου σε osx86, αλλά για άλλους λόγους)

----------


## chrikoss

Απλά κάνω την εξής σκέψη. Η APPLE πιστεύω ότι βασίζει μεγάλο μέρος των κερδών της από τις πωλήσεις των μηχανημάτων (τα οποία πουλά ακριβότερα από αντίστοιχων προδιαγραφών PC) και όχι από software. Αν αυτό πάψει να συμβαίνει και μπορεί ο καθένας να εγκαθιστά software της εταιρείας σε φθηνότερα μηχανήματα...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Απλά κάνω την εξής σκέψη. Η APPLE πιστεύω ότι βασίζει μεγάλο μέρος των κερδών της από τις πωλήσεις των μηχανημάτων (τα οποία πουλά ακριβότερα από αντίστοιχων προδιαγραφών PC) και όχι από software. Αν αυτό πάψει να συμβαίνει και μπορεί ο καθένας να εγκαθιστά software της εταιρείας σε φθηνότερα μηχανήματα...


Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα. Η Apple είναι αναμφισβήτητα κερδοφόρα στο κομμάτι του Macintosh, αλλά τα κέρδη της έρχονται από το iTunes Music Store και το iPod/iPhone. Από κει βγάζει τα χοντρά λεφτά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ούτε που το iPod έγινε ξεχωριστό division μέσα στην εταιρεία, ούτε ότι κυριαρχεί στα Keynotes του CEO, ούτε το ότι μετονομάστηκε σε Apple Inc., αφαιρώντας το Computers από τον τίτλο της.

----------


## haHa

> Άρα στην παρούσα φάση (και με το μερίδιο αγοράς που έχει η apple) μάλλον την συμφέρει το osx86 και φοβάται μόνο την κλωνοποίηση του hardware που χρησιμοποιεί. (βέβαια δε θες και τους υπαλλήλους σου σε osx86, αλλά για άλλους λόγους)


Πολυ σωστος!!

Αλλωστε οι "προγραμματιστες" που βοηθανε στο osx86 εχουν αφησει να εννοηθει οτι που και που τους βοηθαει η ιδια η apple.

----------


## shakm

> Απλά κάνω την εξής σκέψη. Η APPLE πιστεύω ότι βασίζει μεγάλο μέρος των κερδών της από τις πωλήσεις των μηχανημάτων (τα οποία πουλά ακριβότερα από αντίστοιχων προδιαγραφών PC) και όχι από software. Αν αυτό πάψει να συμβαίνει και μπορεί ο καθένας να εγκαθιστά software της εταιρείας σε φθηνότερα μηχανήματα...


Θα πρέπει κανείς να έχει μηχάνημα με ολόϊδιο hardware με mac τότε. Ακόμη και έτσι να είναι όμως, δεν έχει η apple ένα ειδικό chip για να κάνει validate οτι είναι hardware της ή κάνω λάθος;
Αν είναι έτσι λογικά δε θα πρέπει να καταφύγουμε σε τσιπαρίσματα τύπου παιχνιδομηχανών; Και με αυτά πάνε οι εγγυήσεις κλπ που είναι τόσο κρίσιμες ειδικά στα laptop.

Παρεπιπτόντως συμφωνώ απόλυτα και με τον προλαλήσαντα. Ένα μεγάλο μέρος της αύξησης πωλήσεων mac οφείλεται άλλωστε στη δημοτικότητα των ipod (και σε λίγο και του iphone ίσως). Και η σημασία που έδωσε ο Jobs στα keynote στις ταινίες, δείχνει όντως το βάρος που δίνει εκεί (=από που έρχονται τα λεφτά - ενώ για τον mac pro π.χ. έγινε μια μικρή ανακοίνωση πριν την macworld)

----------


## manosdoc

Ετοιμαστείτε για Seedάρισμα του νέου iATKOS v2.0
Θα τα σπάσει πάλι ο Τούρκος. Με όλα τα τελευταία Patches..
Από μέρα σε μέρα αναμένεται το torrent.

----------


## flamelab

Ελπίζω να μπει κανενα ATi kext της προκοπής γιατί ενώ όλα ήταν καλα όταν πρωτοέβαλα iATKOS, είχα 1024x768 και το φόρμαρα (δεν λυόταν η κατάσταση)

----------


## manosdoc

> Ελπίζω να μπει κανενα ATi kext της προκοπής γιατί ενώ όλα ήταν καλα όταν πρωτοέβαλα iATKOS, είχα 1024x768 και το φόρμαρα (δεν λυόταν η κατάσταση)


Δεν ξέρω για άμεσα, αν έχει γίνει κάποιο patch, όμως μόνο και μόνο η ενημερωση ότι σύντομα ετοιμάζουν port του RaedoHD για τον X.org Του Linux στο OSX, δεν ξέρω αν σε πιάνει ο RadeonHD με την κάρτα που έχεις.

Γενικά έχουν πάρει φόρα, και αρχίζουν τα port από Linux μεριά και από FreeBSD.

Tι κάρτα έχεις ;

----------


## haHa

> Ελπίζω να μπει κανενα ATi kext της προκοπής γιατί ενώ όλα ήταν καλα όταν πρωτοέβαλα iATKOS, είχα 1024x768 και το φόρμαρα (δεν λυόταν η κατάσταση)



Ακομα δεν την εφτιαξες την ριμαδοκαρτα??

........Auto merged post: haHa added 3 Minutes and 50 Seconds later........




> Ετοιμαστείτε για Seedάρισμα του νέου iATKOS v2.0
> Θα τα σπάσει πάλι ο Τούρκος. Με όλα τα τελευταία Patches..
> Από μέρα σε μέρα αναμένεται το torrent.


Εγω ειμαι με kalyway 10.5.2 εδω και 4 μηνες και ειναι ολα αψογα...

Δουλευουν απροσκοπτα καρτα δικτυου ενσυρματη και ασυρματη, sata και ide, usb, nvida 7900gt με QE / CI και opengl, bluetooth για να συνδεω συσκευες, bluetooth logitech keyboard, καρτα ηχου (line in ,line out, optical spdif). Δηλαδη τα παντα! (το firewire δεν εχω δοκιμασει και το esata,γιατι δεν εχει τυχει να τα χρειαστω)
Motherboard: Asus P5K-E


4 μηνες και δεν εβγαλε κιχ..

Οποτε δε με βλεπω να αναβαθμιζω..



Αλλα για καινουριο στησιμο το νεο iATKOS v2.0 θα τα σπαει! Θα εχει και πιο ωριμα patch μεσα κλπ...

----------


## flamelab

> Ακομα δεν την εφτιαξες την ριμαδοκαρτα??


Οχι, και αναγκάστηκα να το σβήσω το MacOSX ενώ όλα τα υπόλοιπα πήγαιναν καλύτερα από καλύτερα....

@ manosdoc : X1600 mobility Radeon . Εχω δοκιμάσει ΟΤΙ έλεγαν στο insanelymac, τίποτα δεν δούλεψε...

----------


## manosdoc

> Αλλα για καινουριο στησιμο το νεο iATKOS v2.0 θα τα σπαει! Θα εχει και πιο ωριμα patch μεσα κλπ...


Μόνο τους τελευταίους drivers, το πανεύκολο MBR/GPT και το τελευταίο SMBIOS να ξες ότι έχει, δεν μπορεί θα σε φάει να το βάλεις ! Πάντα σε καινούριο στήσιμο.

Από το φόρουμ του :

----------


## manosdoc

> Οχι, και αναγκάστηκα να το σβήσω το MacOSX ενώ όλα τα υπόλοιπα πήγαιναν καλύτερα από καλύτερα....
> 
> @ manosdoc : X1600 mobility Radeon . Εχω δοκιμάσει ΟΤΙ έλεγαν στο insanelymac, τίποτα δεν δούλεψε...


Νομίζω σε ενδιάφερει κάτι εκεί στις φωτό που έστειλα ! :Twisted Evil: 
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα δουλεύει όμως...

----------


## flamelab

> Νομίζω σε ενδιάφερει κάτι εκεί στις φωτό που έστειλα !
> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα δουλεύει όμως...


Μπα, το ίδιο Inject εχει ... Μαπέ ... 


Το κακό ήταν ότι όταν έβαζα κάτι, μετά δεν είχα κατι σαν safe mode ΧΩΡΙΣ Gui ! Ετσι, σε single user mode δεν μπορούσα να κανω τίποτα για να διορθώσω τις όποιες μεταβολές έκανα για να διορθώσω την ανάλυση ! Εκνευρίστηκα που ακόμη και ως root δεν με άκουγε, το έσβησα και ησύχασα  :Whip:  Κρίμα και είναι τόσο ωραίο  :Whip:  και ελαφρύ  :Whip:

----------


## manosdoc

> Μπα, το ίδιο Inject εχει ... Μαπέ ... 
> 
> 
> Το κακό ήταν ότι όταν έβαζα κάτι, μετά δεν είχα κατι σαν safe mode ΧΩΡΙΣ Gui ! Ετσι, σε single user mode δεν μπορούσα να κανω τίποτα για να διορθώσω τις όποιες μεταβολές έκανα για να διορθώσω την ανάλυση ! Εκνευρίστηκα που ακόμη και ως root δεν με άκουγε, το έσβησα και ησύχασα  Κρίμα και είναι τόσο ωραίο  και ελαφρύ


Αν δεν πιάσει και αυτή την φορά περίμενε το port του RadeonHD που είδα σε πιάνει.

----------


## haHa

> Μπα, το ίδιο Inject εχει ... Μαπέ ... 
> 
> 
> Το κακό ήταν ότι όταν έβαζα κάτι, μετά δεν είχα κατι σαν safe mode ΧΩΡΙΣ Gui ! Ετσι, σε single user mode δεν μπορούσα να κανω τίποτα για να διορθώσω τις όποιες μεταβολές έκανα για να διορθώσω την ανάλυση ! Εκνευρίστηκα που ακόμη και ως root δεν με άκουγε, το έσβησα και ησύχασα  Κρίμα και είναι τόσο ωραίο  και ελαφρύ


Εγω λεω να ξαναδοκιμασεις... (ειδικα με το καινουριο iatkos,οχι οτι θα κανει διαφορα για την καρτα σου,αλλα γενικοτερα λογικα θα πηγαινει πιο καλα το υπολοιπο συστημα)
Να εχεις ομως αρκετο χρονο και υπομονη για τις δοκιμες...


Αυτο το ειχες δοκιμασει??
Να αλλαξεις EDID δηλαδη?

----------


## RyDeR

@haHa: Πως εχεις ηχο στην P5K-E; Δοκιμασα AppleHDA patcher με το config του chipset ηχου, AzaliaAudioPkg αλλα τιποτα. Με το πρωτο τουλαχιστον το OS νιωθει την καρτα ηχου... Βεβαια παλι δεν βγαζει ηχο.

----------


## elapse

Το insanelymac.com πάει; Σύμφωνα με αυτό;;;;;

----------


## haHa

> @haHa: Πως εχεις ηχο στην P5K-E; Δοκιμασα AppleHDA patcher με το config του chipset ηχου, AzaliaAudioPkg αλλα τιποτα. Με το πρωτο τουλαχιστον το OS νιωθει την καρτα ηχου... Βεβαια παλι δεν βγαζει ηχο.


Κατα την εγκατασταση του kalyway νομιζω διαλεξα το αντιστοιχο patch και δουλευε απο τοτε μονη της..
Αλλα δουλευε μονο το stereo line out.(δουλευε κανονικα και το volume control)


Υπαρχει και αυτο εδω το thread που εχει σε ενα zip ολους τους καταλληλους drivers(network, sound μονο stereo output κλπ ) για την asus p5k-e και βολευει αν εχεις κανει εγκατασταση με το iatkos:
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=69132



Ομως, τα ευχαριστα νεα ειναι οτι εδω και μολις 2 μερες βγηκε ειδικος driver(με ευκολο installer)* που υποστηριζει ακομα και το digital optical output που χρειαζομουν.*
Εδω:
http://wiki.taruga.net/tiki-index.php

Ειναι ακομα στην αναπτυξη και δεν δουλευει το volume control(μεσω stereo output).
Σε εμενα ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα μπορουσε να δουλεψει γιατι ειμαι με digital optical output. (η καρτα ηχου δεν κανει τιποτα δηλαδη, ολη τη δουλεια του ηχου την αναλαμβανει ο ενισχυτης)

Ο taruga που βγαζει τους drivers για τον ηχο, πηρε προσφατα μια asus p5k-e και για αυτο καταφερε και εβγαλε drivers που να λειτουργει κατι περα απο το line out.
*Το εχει παρει πολυ θερμα το θεμα και σε λιγο καιρο λογικα θα τους εχει τελειοποιησει..*



Υ.Γ.: Να εχεις bios 1004 ή μεταγενεστερο.. Πριν λιγες μερες βγηκε και το επισημο(οχι beta) 1013 και ειναι μια χαρα.
........Auto merged post: haHa added 5 Minutes and 31 Seconds later........




> Το insanelymac.com πάει; Σύμφωνα με αυτό;;;;;


Το thread ειναι περσινο...
Μια χαρα συνεχιζει να δουλευει το insanelymac.com  .

........Auto merged post: haHa added 7 Minutes and 30 Seconds later........




> Ειναι ακομα στην αναπτυξη και δεν δουλευει το volume control(μεσω stereo output).
> 
> 
> Ο taruga που βγαζει τους drivers για τον ηχο, πηρε προσφατα μια asus p5k-e και για αυτο καταφερε και εβγαλε drivers που να λειτουργει κατι περα απο το line out.
> * Το εχει παρει πολυ θερμα το θεμα και σε λιγο καιρο λογικα θα τους εχει τελειοποιησει..*


Δεν προλαβα να το πω και* μολις σημερα (!!!!)* εβγαλε καινουριους drivers που δουλευει το mic και το volume control!


Οποτε χαλαρα η asus p5k-e ειναι απο τις πιο συμβατες hackintosh motherboard που κυκλοφορουν...
Κελεπουρι μας ετυχε! (εγω για αυτο την ειχα διαλεξει,εκτος οτι ειναι εκπληκτικη motherboard)

----------


## elapse

Καλά να πάθω αφού βιάζομαι  :Embarassed: 

χμ, με πηγαίνει στο godaddy.com....μπορεί οι DNS της forthnet να τα 'παιξαν...

----------


## flamelab

> Καλά να πάθω αφού βιάζομαι 
> 
> χμ, με πηγαίνει στο godaddy.com....μπορεί οι DNS της forthnet να τα 'παιξαν...


Ουτε εδώ ανοίγει ...

@haHa ... Ολα τα δοκίμασα . Τίποτα. Αν δεν είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα, δεν θα έμενε τίποτα αλλο να λύσω αφού όλα ήταν out of the box.

----------


## manosdoc

> Ουτε εδώ ανοίγει ...
> 
> @haHa ... Ολα τα δοκίμασα . Τίποτα. Αν δεν είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα, δεν θα έμενε τίποτα αλλο να λύσω αφού όλα ήταν out of the box.


Χμμμ εκτός της 3945 Intel ίσως....
Αλλά και για αυτήν δουλεύεται driver... Αν και ψάχνουν port από το iwl Μέσω FreeBSD tools

----------


## haHa

> Χμμμ εκτός της 3945 Intel ίσως....
> Αλλά και για αυτήν δουλεύεται driver... Αν και ψάχνουν port από το iwl Μέσω FreeBSD tools


Η intel 2200bg ενος φορητου 3-4 χρονων που εχω ,δουλευει(οχι τελεια βεβαια) μεσω του γνωστου driver.

----------


## manosdoc

> Η intel 2200bg ενος φορητου 3-4 χρονων που εχω ,δουλευει(οχι τελεια βεβαια) μεσω του γνωστου driver.


Δουλεύει και το WEP/WPA ;;;;;
Πάντως θα γίνουν πολλά ports από FreeBSD οπότε με τον καιρό...
Πάντως κρίμα που δεν συνεχίστηκε το Open-Darwin : *asxeto mode* :on
 :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> Δουλεύει και το WEP/WPA ;;;;;


Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει,γιατι στο ρουτερ μου για ευκολια εχω μονο mac address restriction ...

----------


## manosdoc

> Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει,γιατι στο ρουτερ μου για ευκολια εχω μονο mac address restriction ...


haHa...... το ξέρεις πόσο εύκολο είναι να σου χρησιμοποιούν το ρούτερ ;
Δεν χρειάζεται καν Linux και ιστορίες πριν μπεις βαθιά. Ένα promiscuous mode και sniffing μερικών πακέτων με την mac σου, καθώς και το Technitium (για αλλαγή της mac address)...

Συστήνω WPA το λιγότερο, και αφαίρεση του mac restriction.

----------


## haHa

> haHa...... το ξέρεις πόσο εύκολο είναι να σου χρησιμοποιούν το ρούτερ ;
> Δεν χρειάζεται καν Linux και ιστορίες πριν μπεις βαθιά. Ένα promiscuous mode και sniffing μερικών πακέτων με την mac σου, καθώς και το Technitium (για αλλαγή της mac address)...
> 
> Συστήνω WPA το λιγότερο, και αφαίρεση του mac restriction.



I know !
Οι γειτονες ειναι ομως και λιγοι και ασχετοι απο υπολογιστες...
Βασικα αυτοι το εχουν τελειως ξεκλειδωτο...

----------


## manosdoc

> I know !
> Οι γειτονες ειναι ομως και λιγοι και ασχετοι απο υπολογιστες...
> Βασικα αυτοι το εχουν τελειως ξεκλειδωτο...


Eσύ αποφασίζεις !
 :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Eσύ αποφασίζεις !





Off Topic



Ε , 2-3 γειτονες να πιανουν το δικτυο μου και τους ξερω(τελειως ασχετοι απο υπολογιστες) και επιπλεον μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει μπει μαλλον κανεις.(ριχνω που και που κανα βλεφαρο).

Αλλα και να μπει,δεν εγινε και τιποτα...(εκτος αν αρχισει τις επιθεσεις με την ip μου...)

----------


## Xouzouris

Λοιποοοοοον... η περιεργεια μπορει να σκοτωσε τη γατα, αλλα στην περιπτωση μου δεν σκοτωσε τιποτα και με εβαλε στην διαδικασια να εγκαταστησω κι εγω OSX στον υπολογιστη μου για να δω τελικα γιατι κοπτονται τοσο πολυ οι mac users.

Το hardware ειναι:

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4
Intel Q9300
ECS 8800GT
Netgear WG311T

Η διαδικασια στεφθηκε με απολυτη επιτυχια, παρ'ολες τις αναφορες αποτυχιας της εγκαταστασης σε συγκεκριμενη μητρικη απο IDE DVD πανω στον JMicron controller. Η καρτα γραφικων επαιξε κανονικοτατα και κατ'ευθειαν στην native αναλυση με κανονικοτατο hardware acceleration με χρηση του NVInject v0.41 και ο ηχος απο το ICH9 (ALC889A) με το AppleHDA patcher 1.20.

Το μονο κομματι που χρειαστηκε ματσακονια και χειροκινητο editing κατι .plist αρχειων ηταν η ασυρματη καρτα με το Atheros chipset. Ομως, στο τελος της διαδικασιας απολαμβανω σταθεροτατη και ταχυτατη συνδεση με το ασυρματο router και με χρηση WPA χωρις προβλημα.

Δεν θα επεκταθω στις εντυπωσεις απο το OSX καθως ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομη, αλλα η πρωτη αισθηση ειναι οτι ειναι *ΠΟΛΥ* γρηγορο.

Ενα προβληματακι μονο αντιμετωπιζω, και εδω θελω τα φωτα σας:

Στο ιδιο μηχανημα υπαρχουν επισης XP Pro+Sidux. To OSX εχει εγκατασταθει σε δικο του δισκο και φορτωνει κανονικα εφ'οσον ο δισκος στον οποιο ειναι εγκατεστημενο ειναι πρωτος στο boot order απο την μητρικη. 

Δεν καταφερνω ομως να κανω το grub να το φορτωσει ωστε να αποφευγω την διαδικασια αλλαγης του boot order. Ο τροπος που περιγραφεται γενικα ειναι να προστεθει απλα μια entry στο menu.lst ως εξης:



```
Title OSX
root (hd3,0) ##ο δισκος εγκαταστασης ειναι ο 4ος του συστηματος, με μια και μοναδικη partition
chainloader +1 ##εναλλακτικα με --force
```

ομως εδω και στις δυο περιπτωσεις, απλα δεν εκκινει τιποτα και μενω με εναν blinking cursor σε μια μαυρη οθονη.

Τι μπορει να γινεται λαθος?? :Thinking:

----------


## flamelab

Υπάρχει ενα αρχείο για bootloading . Στείλε πμ στον RyDeR να σου πει πως γίνεται  :Wink:

----------


## Xouzouris

Το ελυσα μονος μου.

Υποψιαστηκα οταν μπαινοντας στο Linux ειδα οτι στο /dev εβλεπε και εναν δισκο με ονομα EFI. Αλλαξα λοιπον το grub με



```
root (hd3)
```

(πιθανολογω οτι ετσι φορτωνει τον bootsector του δισκου και οχι την πρωτη partition)

χωρις να δηλωσω partition και voila'!!!  η δουλεια μου εγινε μια χαρα.  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> Λοιποοοοοον... η περιεργεια μπορει να σκοτωσε τη γατα, αλλα στην περιπτωση μου δεν σκοτωσε τιποτα και με εβαλε στην διαδικασια να εγκαταστησω κι εγω OSX στον υπολογιστη μου για να δω τελικα γιατι κοπτονται τοσο πολυ οι mac users.
> 
> Το hardware ειναι:
> 
> Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4
> Intel Q9300
> ECS 8800GT
> Netgear WG311T
> 
> ...



Ωραιος φιλε!!

Για το προβληματακι σου, δες εδω μηπως και βοηθηθεις:
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=85508


Σωστη η καρτα δικτυου ε? (δουλευει παντου και αριστα! )

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το ελυσα μονος μου.
> 
> Υποψιαστηκα οταν μπαινοντας στο Linux ειδα οτι στο /dev εβλεπε και εναν δισκο με ονομα EFI. Αλλαξα λοιπον το grub με
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> root (hd3)
> ```
> ...


Δεν σε προλαβα!

Ωραιος που το εφτιαξες!

----------


## Xouzouris

Σωστη η καρτα, αλλα εφαγα πακετο: κατεβασα κατι updates χωρις να κοιταξω επακριβως τι ηταν και τωρα δεν δουλευει με τπτ (ουτε taskbar icon, ουτε εμφανιζεται στο system profiler).

Τωρα??

Λες να το πειραξω συμφωνα με αυτη την μεθοδο κατεβαζοντας το παλιοτερο kext κτλ?

----------


## haHa

> Σωστη η καρτα, αλλα εφαγα πακετο: κατεβασα κατι updates χωρις να κοιταξω επακριβως τι ηταν και τωρα δεν δουλευει με τπτ (ουτε taskbar icon, ουτε εμφανιζεται στο system profiler).
> 
> Τωρα??
> 
> Λες να το πειραξω συμφωνα με αυτη την μεθοδο κατεβαζοντας το παλιοτερο kext κτλ?



Απο την στιγμη που βαζεις διαφορετικους drivers για την ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου, τοτε προσεχεις στα updates να μην κανεις κανενα που να λεει πχ "Airport" ή "Time machine update" (γιατι και το time machine μπορει να εχει μεσα του update για airport)



Εγω στο leopard ακολουθω παντα αυτον τον οδηγο που παρεθεσες για να την κανω να δουλεψει.
Δεν ειναι και ο καλυτερος οδηγος (τα εχει λιγο μπερδεμενα), αλλα θα τα καταφερεις...

----------


## Rama

Κατάφερα και γω να εγκαταστήσω osx 10.5.2 στο pc μου.
Δύο γρήγορες ερωτήσεις:
α) Ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να εγκαταστήσω drivers για την nvidia 8800GT μου? Βλέπω πιο πάνω ο Xouzouris αναφέρει το NVInject και μαλλον έχουμε και την ίδια ακριβώς κάρτα. Κάπου είδα και μία άλλη μέθοδο όμως. Τι παίζει?
β) Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά έχει βγει το 10.5.4. Update πως κάνουμε? Αν κάνω από το official site θα διαλυθεί το σύμπαν?

----------


## ownagE_

> β) Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά έχει βγει το 10.5.4. Update πως κάνουμε? Αν κάνω από το official site θα διαλυθεί το σύμπαν?


ΜΗΝ κάνεις update κανονικά και νόμιμα.
Εγώ το είχα επιχειρήσει και μετά δεν φόρτωνε το λειτουργικό καν.  :Razz:

----------


## kaveiros

Σ' εμένα το 10.5.4 έπαιξε άψογα + το πρόσφατο security update. (vanilla kernel)

cpu Q6600 quad core 2,4ghz 
motherboard GA P35 DS4
Μνημη 2GB DDRII 667
Γραφικά nvidia 8600GT 512 ( πλήρης υποστήριξη Quartz Extreme)

Η λεοπάρδαλη στο μηχάνημα φυσάει, όλα δουλεύουν out of the box εκτός από κάρτα γραφικών που χρειάζεται  nvinject.  Sleep δουλεύει κανονικά επίσης.

Μοναδικό πρόβλημα σε restart & shutdown ο υπολογιστής δεν τερματίζει κανονικά. Μένει αναμμένο το λαμπάκι και δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας.  Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα έχουν οι περισσότεροι χρήστες με τον επεξεργαστή που έχω, αλλά δε μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα :Smile:

----------


## DaveMurray

το ίδιο πρόβλημα το είχα και εγώ με prescot intel pentium 4... Δεν έκλεινε κανονικά. Με AMD Dual Core που δοκίμασα KAN δεν έπαιζε... Ηχος μηδεν, και η Intel Pro Gigabit (η CT ) μεταβίας που δούλευε στο σύστημα με τον Intel. Να υποθέσω ότι βάλατε το Kalyway OS X 10.5.2 μερικοί;

Από τις προσπάθειες που έκανα, κατέληξα πάντως πως δεν αξίζει να κάνεις εγκατάσταση... Πολλά προβλήματα, δυσκολία στο update,hardware υποστήριξη ελάχιστη.... Καλύτερα να αγοράσεις έναν MacPro και να κάνεις την δουλειά σου νόμιμα, κανονικά και χωρίς πρόβλήματα, παρά να χάνεις ώρες στο ιντερνετ, για να ψάχνεις για το κάθε βήμα που θα κάνεις και οδηγίες, για να μην φοβάσαι στο επόμενο reboot πως δεν θα σου ξεκινήσει τίποτα... Πόσο μάλλον να το κάνεις το κύριο λειτουργικό σου.... Μια χαρά δουλειά κάνει και το Linux, και το FreeBSD, αλλά και τα Windows... Ειδικά αν είσαι και τρελαμένος με MacOS X, του βάζεις και skins και transformation packs και καθάρισες.... Δεν αξίζει προσωπικά για εμένα η όλη διαδικασία...

----------

